# Furry firefox themes?



## flibble (Aug 22, 2009)

Just upgraded firefox and realised i'm sick of the plain style, so after a quick search it came to me why not ask the experts of furry. "Has anyone got a good list of furry themes for firefox?" is the question...

Firefox version 3.5
Windows XP


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 22, 2009)

This is all that's on Firefox's Add ons site when you search "furry" under themes

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fi...d=-1&lup=&sort=&hver=3.5&lver=3.5&vfuz=&pp=20


----------



## Runefox (Aug 22, 2009)

I found this one, which looks pretty polished, but it may not be compatible with 3.5.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Aug 22, 2009)

Not that much out there. But i will have to keep my eye on that Foxkeh theme and test it out when ti comes out for 3.5


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 22, 2009)

DL firefox personas and search their themes...

like this poor nearly nekkid fox girl in chains : http://www.getpersonas.com/persona/107

(theyve got a lot of foxkeh there... its not a complete override, but it IS superficial


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

Foxkeh (The Mascot of Firefox) counts as the official furry firefox theme.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 23, 2009)

If someone here had the know how they could make one


----------



## fwLogCGI (Aug 23, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> If someone here had the know how they could make one


http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=How+to+make+a+firefox+theme&aq=f&aqi=g8&fp=35e5f905b5e4329b
https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Creating_a_Skin_for_Firefox
http://www.firefoxfacts.com/2008/10/28/want-to-create-a-firefox-3-theme/


----------



## Sassy (Aug 23, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> DL firefox personas and search their themes...
> 
> like this poor nearly nekkid fox girl in chains : http://www.getpersonas.com/persona/107
> 
> (theyve got a lot of foxkeh there... its not a complete override, but it IS superficial


Reminds me of lolifox


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 23, 2009)

that site is down... and the fox girl i found is cuter cuz she;s in a teddy and chains XD

tho i MUST thank you for lettimg me find thi:
http://ctl.lolifox.com/mascot.png

which is a clearer picture of this: http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/MasterTdog001/Cat Girls/th_Kittygirl2.jpg (somone probly took it and added a filter over it)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 23, 2009)

If you have URLs for furry images in mind, you could just download the Anycolor addon

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6991

and go to the options, then add image URLs for the header / footer and add custom scripts if you know any.
That's what I did to have a space theme on FF.
I don't think you can change the icons, though.


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 23, 2009)

I wanna know how to make google chrome themes. They added them in the new beta.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.blogsdna.com/3066/create-google-chrome-themes-with-chromium-theme-creator.htm


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 23, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> http://www.blogsdna.com/3066/create-google-chrome-themes-with-chromium-theme-creator.htm



Thanks, hope this works with the beta.


----------



## flibble (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the response's, i may just have to create my own from the looks of it.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 28, 2009)

Personas are probably your best choice.
If anyone knows any dark themes that work with Personas on top let me know.

Someone made a custom Persona using a piece of Adam Wan's art, when I found it I edited the colors to better match my Windows XP Royale Noire.

Original:
Top: http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/2466/m1240978544639personato.png
Bottom: http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/2921/m1240978618639personabo.png

Mine:
Top: http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/5897/m1240978544639personatou.png
Bottom: http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2921/m1240978618639personabo.png


----------



## siddartha999 (Aug 28, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I found this one, which looks pretty polished, but it may not be compatible with 3.5.


If you click on the "see all animal add-ons" tab to the right of the screen it takes to a rather long list of "animal" related additional elements that can be plugged into FFox; haven't looked at the individual items but some may be closer to Furry that the "cats" posted earlier... just a thought.


----------



## siddartha999 (Aug 28, 2009)

flibble said:


> thanks for the response's, i may just have to create my own from the looks of it.


If you do create one on your own, would you consider posting it here - somewhere in the FA universe ?


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah I'll have to make my own. I'm thinking about making a PokÃ©mon one though


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> DL firefox personas and search their themes...
> 
> like this poor nearly nekkid fox girl in chains : http://www.getpersonas.com/persona/107
> 
> (theyve got a lot of foxkeh there... its not a complete override, but it IS superficial


That's awesome, but it doesn't fit in my header! How do you make the header pic fit in your header or make the header bigger?


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 6, 2009)

download a basic theme, microfox or someting plain and customizable and try that


----------



## The Wave (Sep 6, 2009)

That's.... kinda confusing for me. >.<
</being dumb>


----------



## sevrono (Mar 6, 2010)

i have a furry firefox theme, i believ it was made using a peice of adam wans work

http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/23085


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 6, 2010)

I remember the anime girl with a fox tail and ears laying on the earth...
That is like an image you can choose...


----------



## sevrono (Mar 6, 2010)

two kinds
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/51028

zen jashua
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/6109

emo love
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/59650

several personas ov an anime fox girl on the earth
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/gallery/Designer/Sup3rNo7a

crystal fox
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/72292

a female anthro fox holding the earth
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/78325

more anthro personas(some more relavant than others)
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/7247
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/12985
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/9303
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/88490
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/97081
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/101588
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/105742
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/116298
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/38450
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/1604
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/99147
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/99109
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/3719
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/gallery/All/search?p=furry&search.x=0&search.y=0
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/11211


----------



## sevrono (Mar 6, 2010)

two kinds
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/51028

zen jashua
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/6109

emo love
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/59650

several personas ov an anime fox girl on the earth
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/gallery/Designer/Sup3rNo7a

crystal fox
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/72292

a female anthro fox holding the earth
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/78325

more anthro personas(some more relavant than others)
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/7247
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/12985
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/9303
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/88490
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/97081
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/101588
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/105742
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/116298
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/38450
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/1604
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/99147
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/99109
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/3719
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/gallery/All/search?p=furry&search.x=0&search.y=0
http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/11211


----------

